# Penguin batting anyone?



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

My high score so far is 320.4. Give it a werl!

Penguin batting contest


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

297


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Check out these versions.

http://www.geekfocus.com/content/blogcategory/7/43/


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

well i am glad i got to waste 5 minutes of my time on that :beer:


----------



## Polar (Dec 20, 2006)

320.9


----------



## triggerhappy (Dec 1, 2003)

322.9 on the original version and 1080.2 on the bloody version


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

How did you guys score so high!!!!


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

USSapper said:


> How did you guys score so high!!!!


Some of us need a life..... :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :beer: :beer: :beer:

The best I have done on the regular is around 340. On the bloody, around 1350.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

315.7 for me. :beer:


----------



## Splake (Apr 3, 2004)

317.2


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

314.3.......why do I find this somewhat fun??


----------



## Fox Island Sportsman (Nov 8, 2006)

Jiffy,
I really can't imagine, but I'm guessing probably for the same reason I've been trying to beat my high score of 317.2.


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

farmerj said:


> The best I have done on the regular is around 340. On the bloody, around 1350.


Are you pulling our chain with the 340 score? 8)


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

boondocks said:


> farmerj said:
> 
> 
> > The best I have done on the regular is around 340. On the bloody, around 1350.
> ...


I have played this game and it's variations now for a little more than 4 years. It is possible.

Check out some on the other versions.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

http://gprime.net/game/ylympics/

here you go for the whole olympic challenge


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

320.7 was the personal best and the average was about 280


----------



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

Farmerj, I'm just jealous, thats all. I beleive you.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

boondocks said:


> Farmerj, I'm just jealous, thats all. I beleive you.


I know. I keep going back to it to try and get over 330 again and can never do it. I know there is a sweet spot. I just can't get it on a regular basis.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I gave up at 320.2 and that was luck.


----------



## DRYLOK (Nov 29, 2005)

323.4

http://n.ethz.ch/student/mkos/pinguin.swf


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

:sniper: 301.5


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

322.9 :beer:


----------



## Lance_M. (Feb 3, 2006)

2162.62 on the full challenge


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

323.9!! Whoohooo!!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

353.7!

I have been playing this game off and on for over 2 years and this was my best yesterday!


----------

